# 10th planet jiu-jitsu uk seminar



## D-TEC

Thanks to the dominance of its practitioners at mixed martial arts tournaments, Jiu Jitsu has become one of the most popular forms of martial arts in the United States. This fighting technique features ground fighting and submission moves that bewilder even the most ferocious opponents.

Email for details [email protected]

SPACES ARE LIMITED

The seminr will be payment in advance.

PLEASE NOTE THIS SEMINAR IS FULLY ENDORSED BY EDDIE BRAVO


----------



## bigbear1987

i have been training in brazilian jiu jitsu for about 2 months i have learnt alot in a short space of time would this be any good for me or is it for more experienced people


----------



## djkt

whos giving the seminar? i could do to learn some of this crazy 10th planet stuff


----------



## JayC

bigbear1987 said:


> i have been training in brazilian jiu jitsu for about 2 months i have learnt alot in a short space of time would this be any good for me or is it for more experienced people


I wouldn't say so no mate. The half-guard will be good for you but it will be hard to grasp, especially if you haven't got the basics down.

djkt, I'll be doing it  check your PM


----------



## D-TEC

Guys I must stress that places are limited ( mat size ) payment is advance only no straglers on the day plz once you have paid you will get a receipt that you must bring with you on the day


----------



## D-TEC

Ttt


----------



## rc09

Hi Jay-C,

Considering I only recently started BJJ, probably not the end of the world that I can't make this seminar, although does sound sweet. do you know if there are going to be any other ones in the near future?


----------



## Marty Keane

Mong_Chow .. How very random:laugh:


----------



## JayC

Hah! It's awesome innit!

rc09,

I hope that there will be similar ones in the near future, yes! Work on your flexibility. I'll be going over half-guard and rubber guard in this one, mostly half-guard, and next time I'll be going over some other 10th Planet variations such as the Tepee, the Carni and D'Arce chokes


----------



## Imy

JayC said:


> Hah! It's awesome innit!
> 
> rc09,
> 
> I hope that there will be similar ones in the near future, yes! Work on your flexibility. I'll be going over half-guard and rubber guard in this one, mostly half-guard, and next time I'll be going over some other 10th Planet variations such as the Tepee, the Carni and D'Arce chokes


Planning on recording the seminar, even just for reference?


----------



## JayC

Not all of it! But I'll ask the guys to record some for me


----------



## D-TEC

Now full guys if you missed really shame but you need to be on the ball lol


----------

